# Malediven Feb. 2005



## Sailfisch

*Malediven Februar 2005*​
*Wie alles begann... *
Es ist Mitte des Jahres 2004; ich verspüre wieder die große Lust zum Fischen in der Sonne. Dabei meine ich nicht etwa Karpfenangeln bei 35° C im Schatten an unseren heimischen Vereinsteichen, nein, ich meine das Fischen im Meer von einer Jacht aus. Eine neue Big Game Tour soll geplant werden.
Anfang des Jahres 2004 habe ich meine ersten Big Game Erfahrungen sammeln können. Nach erfolgreichem ersten Staatsexamen hatte ich mir eine Reise nach Acapulco in Mexiko gegönnt. Sechs Ausfahrten habe ich in Acapulco gemacht; sechs Sailfische konnte ich fangen, dazu dreizehn Bonitos. Das von Jürgen Oeder beschworene Big Game Fieber hatte mich gepackt.
Leider erlaubt es meine finanzielle Situation nicht, alle zwei bis drei Monate einen Big Game Trip zu unternehmen ( bei wem würde das auch funktionieren, so schön die Vorstellung auch sein mag ), gleichwohl komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß für Anfang 2005 ein neuer Big Game Urlaub geplant werden muß. Zunächst bin ich noch nicht ganz klar, wohin es gehen soll. Mehrer Ziele erscheinen interessant und finanzierbar. Zu Beginn meiner Überlegungen stand Mexiko wieder ganz oben auf der Liste, ich überlegte nur, ob es vielleicht besser sei, dieses mal nach Puerto Vallarta zu fliegen. Berichten und Gesprächen mit Dr. Henning Stilke hatte ich entnommen, daß die fischereiliche Situation dort ( noch ) besser sein sollte als in Acapulco. Schließlich komme ich aber zu dem Ergebnis, daß man etwas mehr von der Welt sehen sollte und entscheide mich daher gegen eine erneute Reise nach Mexiko. Derweil stehen der Jemen und Kenia im Mittelpunkt meiner Überlegungen. Diese werden dann mehr oder minder durch einen Zufall über den Haufen geworfen. Bei meiner Recherche über die verschiedenen Ziele stoße ich auf der Homepage des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland ( www.bgfc.de ) auf eine Anzeige „Mitfahrer für Malediven gesucht“. Nach genauerem hinsehen erscheint das Angebot sowohl zeitlich als auch finanziell in meinen Plan zu passen. Leider war der Beitrag schon einiger Zeit im Forum eingestellt, so daß ich ernstliche Zweifel daran hatte, ob da noch was zu machen sei. Ich entschließe mich trotzdem es zu versuchen. Kurzum eine Email an den Kollegen der das Angebot eingestellt hat und schon nach einem Tag hatte ich Antwort. Christian aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe meldete sich via Email und wir telefonierten auch miteinander. Bei diesen Telefonaten drängte sich mir manchmal der Eindruck auf, mit jedem englisch sprechenden Menschen könnte man sich besser verständigen als mit den Schwaben, können halt alles, außer Hochdeutsch! Schnell erfahre ich die Namen unserer weiteren Mitfahrer, Sven, Robert und Andreas. Der Kontakt zu diesen ist sehr herzlich, insbesondere zu Andreas und Robert habe ich einen guten Draht. 

*Material*
Was nun beginnt ist jedem der bereits eine Angelreise gemacht bekannt. Zunächst wird analysiert, was es zu fangen gibt und welches Material benötigt wird. 

_*Poppern*_
Mehrfach geistert mir der Begriff Popperfischen vor die Augen. Bis dato hatte ich davon wenig bis gar nichts gehört. Einzig die Berichte im Broadbill lassen ein grobes Bild entstehen, worum es sich dabei handeln könnte. Also krame ich die alten Bericht hervor und studiere diese sehr aufmerksam. Materialempfehlung Daiwa Saltiga oder Shimano Stelle als Rolle. Der Preis dafür? Jenseits der 600 € Marke, sprich für mich nicht erschwinglich. Im Übrigen habe ich bis dato auch noch keine Vorstellung davon, ob mir die Popperfischerei überhaupt Spaß macht und bei uns könnte ich eine solche Rolle gar nicht gebrauchen. Auch wenn ich zugegebenermaßen mit diesen Wunderwerken der Technik geliebäugelt habe, so entscheide ich mich aber auf Grund des hohen Preises dagegen. Eine vernünftige Alternative muß her. Aber welche? Meine Recherchen ergeben, daß bereits einige Rollen den Härtetest Popperfischen nicht überstanden haben. Ich stecke in einer Zwickmühle, auf der einen Seite möchte ich nicht „zu viel“ Geld für das Material ausgeben, auf der anderen Seite erscheint es aber auch wenig sinnvoll am Material zu sparen, um dann am zweiten Tag ohne verwertbares Material dazustehen, um dann nur noch die Sonne zu genießen.
Schließlich nehme ich mir vor, auf der ANSPO ( Angelsportmesse ) in Kassel eine oder mehrere Rollen ausfindig zu machen, welche meinen Ansprüchen in Sachen Qualität und insbesondere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis genügen. Auf mich machen die Rollen von Tica einen sehr guten und insbesondere stabilen Eindruck, folgerichtig besorge ich mir für die Reise eine Tica Dolphin. Daneben erscheint mir die Daiwa EmcastPlus 6000 für diese Form der Fischerei geeignet. Auch diese nehme ich schließlich mit.
Bei den Ruten wird die Wahl nicht einfacher. Immer wieder höre ich widersprüchliche Angaben bezüglich der richtigen Länge. Die Empfehlungen gehen von 2,40 m bis 3,00 m. Das Wurfgewicht sollte nicht unter 400 g liegen. Damit ist die Auswahl nicht gerade riesig. Schließlich muß man mit dem Material ständig werfen und wieder einkurbeln. Das Ganze ist vergleichbar mit dem Spinnfischen oder „Wobbeln“. Eine schwere Rute würde hier erhebliche Probleme bereiten. Als bekennender Sportex Freund schaue ich natürlich zunächst in diesen Katalog. Siehe da, wer suchet der findet: Sportex Carat Strong, 3,00 m, 400 g Wurfgewicht, Eigengewicht 345 g. Paßt! Daneben besorge ich mir noch eine etwas kürzer Rute. Hier werde ich wieder im Daiwa-Katalog fündig. Die Wahl fällt auf die Daiwa Firewolf Norway Boat, 2,85 m WG 200 – 500 g, Eigengewicht 425 g. Die Rute hat im Gegensatz zur Sportex einen Multirollenhalter, darauf wird zurückzukommen sein.
Bei der Suche nach der richtigen Schnur wird die Suche noch verworrener. Von Empfehlung, die Penn 51 kg bis hin zu Monoschnüren hört man alles. Nicht zu letzt auf Grund ihrer weiten Verbreitung in Deutschland wird auch der Name Fireline immer wieder genannt. Für mich stellt sich aber die Frage, wie eine Stationärrolle eine vernünftige Verwendung der Penn 51 kg sicherstellen will. Eine Rolle mit so hoher Bremskraft ist mir nicht bekannt. Es kommt also auf das Zusammenspiel von Rute, Rolle und Schnur an. Ich entschließe mich schließlich für die Climax Saltwasser braided in einer Stärke von 0,30 mm.







_Meine Daiwamaterial: Rolle: EmcastPlus / Rute: Firewolf Norway Boat_






_Die weitere Kombination: Rolle: Tica Dolphin / Rute: Sportex Carat Strong _​
_*Trolling / Schleppen*_
Hier kann ich mich kurz fassen, zwar hatte ich einige meiner Balzer-Ruten und meine Mitchellrollen, die im Anglerboard ja bereits mehrfach kritisiert wurden, obwohl noch keiner damit gefischt hat, dabei, gefischt wurde damit aber nicht. Einzig meine Balzer Magna Seawolf, Roller Boat, 2,10m, 30 Lbs kommt einmal zum Einsatz und bringt Robert eine schöne Dorade!
Ansonsten haben meine Mitreisenden das Heck des Bootes mit ihren Ruten belegt. Ich gebe gerne zu, daß das Material von Andreas, Rollen: Tiagra, Penn International und Ruten von Shimano, es durchaus gerechtfertigt erscheinen lassen, daß ich mein Material erst gar nicht auspacke. Leider waren aber die Kombinationen einiger anderer Mitreisenden für meine Gefühle nicht gerade Big Game tauglich. Durchgehend geflochtene Schnur beim Big Game war mir neu. Auch manch „kleine“ zwanziger Rolle mit relativ dünner Schnur, dazu neongelb, erschien mir nicht gerade der Weißheit letzter Schluß. Gleichwohl habe ich mein Trollingmaterial erst gar nicht ausgepackt. Bei so einer Reise, mit fünf Anglern auf dem Boot, muß halt jeder Abstriche machen. Weil meine eigenen Trollingerfahrungen eher gering sind habe ich daher hier zurückgesteckt und auf die Fähigkeiten von Andreas, wohl der erfahrenste Big Gamer unter uns,  vertraut.

*Ab in den Süden...*





_Im Landeanflug! 
_​
Nach einigen Telefonaten hatte ich mit Andreas, der aus Bremen kommt, vereinbart, daß er zunächst zu mir kommt, um dann gemeinsam nach Frankfurt zum Flughafen zu fahren. Gegen 11:30 Uhr hole ich ihn in Kassel am Bahnhof ab. Schnell noch eine Kleinigkeit gegessen und gegen 15 Uhr fahren wir los nach Frankfurt. Zuvor hatte Andreas noch etwas Platz in meinem Rutentransportrohr geschaffen, indem er die ein oder andere Rute aussortiert hat. Zunächst bin ich etwas skeptisch. Sein Hinweis, die Ruten besser bei ebay einzustellen, stimmen mich zunächst etwas mißmutig, gleichwohl gebe ich nunmehr gerne zu, er hatte wohl Recht. Der Ausdruck ebay wurde zwischen Robert, Andreas und mir übrigens zur geflügelten Redewendung. Jedesmal, wenn jemand neues Material an Deck brachte oder sich nach anderem Material erkundigte und dieses nicht geeignet war, kam immer nur das Wort ebay. Gleichbedeutend mit: Schmeiß es über Bord oder finde einen Dummen, der bei ebay auch noch Geld dafür bezahlt.
Schließlich sind wir um 16:30 Uhr ( viel zu früh ) auf dem Flughafen. Mit dem Einchecken müssen wir auf die Kollegen warten, weil wir bis dato die Tickest noch nicht haben. Also kurz in ein Cafe gesetzt und ein bißchen über die anstehende Reise geschnaggt. Andreas und ich verstehen uns sehr gut, für mich schon mal positiv, schließlich können zwei Wochen auf einem Schiff sehr lang werden.
Gegen 17:15 Uhr treffen die Kollegen ein und wir checken ein. Gott sei Dank haben wir zusätzliche 30 kg Freigepäck, auch können wir Sperrgepäck bis zu einer Länge von 2,10 m mitnehmen. Auch wenn wir geringfügig über unserer Freigrenze liegen, so geht doch alles glatt. Naja, fast alles: Das Gepäck unseres Kameramann wurde eingecheckt nach Mahe, der Hauptstadt der Seychellen. Wie durch ein Wunder erkennt Thomas - ein wirklich netter Kerl, nachdem er sich erst einmal ein Bild über die Beteiligten gemacht hatte - das Mißgeschick nach einiger Zeit und kann daher das Material noch umleiten. Nicht auszumalen, wenn das Material wirklich auf die Seychellen gegangen wäre, dann hätte sich unser Plan, ein Video zu drehen, wohl erledigt.
Schließlich starten wir um 20:40 Uhr pünktlich Richtung Male, wo wir gegen 9 Uhr Ortszeit ankommen. Eine sehr langer Tag, der noch lange nicht zu Ende ist.





_Angekommen auf dem Flughafen in Male. Hier läuft man nach der Landung noch über das Rollfeld, wie in den guten alten Zeiten. 
_​
*Angekommen im Paradies*
Nachdem wir durch den Zoll sind warten wir vor dem Ausgang des Flughafens, bis alle von uns dort sind. Es herrscht eine Bullenhitze, alle schwitzen wie die Weltmeister. Ein kleinerer, älterer Mann fragt mich, ob wir zur Reisegruppe um Sven Meyer gehören. Es stellt sich heraus daß es sich um Mohamed, den Eigentümer unseres Bootes, handelt. Wir beladen ein Wassertaxi und fahren zum Hafen von Male ( der Flughafen ist von der Hauptinsel isoliert ).
Auf dem Boot angekommen verstauen wir zunächst unser Material und beziehen die Kabinen. Das Schiff macht einen guten Eindruck.





_Unser Boot, die Mashibaru, zum Angeln wirklich ideal!
_​
Es kommt zu ersten Verwirrungen. Entgegen der vorher getroffenen Absprachen wollen die Kollegen nun sofort auslaufen, ohne wie eigentlich geplant, zunächst kurz die Stadt Male anzusehen und im Angelgeschäft vorbeizusehen, um dort einige Popper und Wobbler zu kaufen. Kurzerhand nehme ich die Sache selbst in die Hand. Mohamed besorgt uns ein Taxi und ab gehts. Robert, Andreas und ich fahren in die Stadt. Zunächst geht es natürlich in das bereits im Vorfeld unserer Reise mehrfach erwähnte Angelgeschäft, wo es günstig Popper geben soll. Und in der Tat ist eine große Auswahl an verschiedenen Wobblern und Poppern im Angebot. Auch die Preise sind erschwinglich. Später erfahre ich, daß es eine Aktion gibt, wonach man bei der Abnahme von 10 Poppern diese für 8 $ das Stück bekommt, im Gegensatz zu normal 13 $. Leider bekommen wir den Rabatt erst bei unserem letzten Besuch kurz vor der Abreise. 





_Der Angelladen in Male!
_​
Wieder auf dem Schiff angekommen gibt es eine vermeintlich schlechte Nachricht. Ibrahim, der Kapitän des Schiffes, eröffnet uns, daß wir gen Norden fahren und nicht wie eigentlich geplant in Richtung Süden in See gehen. Grund für diese Planänderung: Im Süden sind die Trinkwasservorräte, auf Grund der Tsunamischäden, noch begrenzt. Dafür haben wir natürlich Verständnis. Also dann, Kurs Nord! Richtung Faadhippolhu Atoll. 
An der Nordgrenze des Male Atoll machen wir unseren ersten Halt zum Poppern. Wir erhalten einen ersten Eindruck von dieser Art der Fischerei. Sven wirft vom Dach der Kajüte aus, die anderen Kollegen stehen auf dem Vorderdeck. Ich als jüngster muß in die Spitze. Es schwankt ordentlich und ich benötige einige Würfe, bis ich zu einem festen Stand gefunden habe. Später soll sich der Platz aber durchaus zu meinem Vorteil auswirken.  
Der Kampf beginnt. Auswerfen, eindrehen; auswerfen, eindrehen... Und wenn ich hier von eindrehen schreibe, dann meine ich nicht einfach nur den Popper reinzuholen, sondern man muß so schnell wie der Teufel kurbeln, damit der Popper regelrecht über das Wasser hinwegfliegt. Die GT attackieren dann den Popper meist von hinten, teilweise aber auch von der Seite. Wenn der GT den Popper nicht gleich beim ersten mal zu fassen bekommt, so greift er immer wieder an, bis der Haken sitzt. Robert inspirierte dies zu der abendlichen Aussage: „Ist doch eigentlich ein dämlicher Fisch, so ein GT, schnappt immer wieder nach einem Stück Plastik, selbst dann, wenn er den Haken bereits gespürt hat.“ So ganz Unrecht hat er da wohl nicht. Uns Anglern gefällst aber, daß der GT mehrfach zuschnappt. Schließlich kann ich meinen ersten „kleinen“ GT fangen.





_Der erste kleine GT ist gefangen!
_​
Selbst dieser vermeintlich kleine GT entpuppt sich als toller Kämpfer. Meine Erwartungen für die größeren steigen. Zunächst hatte ich die Maledivenbeiträge anderer Angler, welche von der gewaltigen Kampfkraft der GT berichteten, immer belächelt, nun weiß ich wovon sie gesprochen haben. Wirklich tolle Kämpfer!

Leider war mit einigen Kollegen an Bord keine vernünftige Absprache über die Reihenfolge beim Verwerten der Bisse auf die Trollingruten zu treffen. Sie waren der Auffassung, daß würde sich schon irgendwie ergeben. Ich neige dazu, alles immer straff durchzuorganisieren und mit System an die Dinge heranzugehen, selbstredend kann man im Urlaub davon abweichen, gleichwohl erscheint mir diese Art des Vorgehens jedoch nicht zielführend. Aus den oben bezeichneten Gründen ( bin halt doch noch ein Greenhorn in Sachen Trolling ) schweige ich jedoch dazu. Daß ich mit meiner Ansicht nicht ganz daneben liege, zeigen mir Gespräche mit Andreas und Robert, welche ebenfalls eine klare Regelung favorisiert hätten.
Bei der Überfahrt ins Faadhippolhu Atoll schleppen wir dann Wobbler und einige Oberflächenlures. Ich kann den ersten „brauchbaren“ Fisch auf die Trollingruten fangen. Es ist ein kleiner Wahoo.





_Der erste Wahoo!
_​
Auch wenn es sich nicht um einen „Riesen“ handelt, so bin ich doch zufrieden. Schließlich habe ich bis dato noch keinen Wahoo gefangen. Der erste Wahoo unseres Maledivenurlaubes ist also mein erster Wahoo im Leben! Ich freue mich!
Bei der Weiterfahrt bekommen wir erneut einen ordentlich Biß. Diesmal ist Robert an der Rute. Nach kurzem, leider auch sehr unspektakulärem Drill, kann er eine schöne Dorade landen. Entgegen der Regel springt diese nur einmal aus dem Wasser. Gleichwohl freut sich Robert über seinen erste „Big Game Fisch“. Die Dorade hat eine durchaus gute Größe, ich freue mich mit ihm.





_Robert mit der ersten Dorade unseres Törns! Gleichzeitig sein erster Big Game Fisch!
_​
Dieser Fisch wurde übrigens mit meiner Magna Seawolf gefangen, bevor sie wieder eingemottet wurde.
Wir laufen weiter gen Norden. Der nächste Biß sollte Andreas zustehen. Was Christian zunächst als toten Riesenmarlin identifiziert hatte, entpuppt sich bei näherem Hinsehen als im Wasser treibender Baum. Die Hoffnung steigt! Schließlich ist allen bekannt, daß sich Doraden gerne unter Treibgut aufhalten. Und was soll ich sagen, kaum sind unsere Schleppköder in der Höhe des treibenden Baumes, da fängt einer der Tiagras an zu kreischen. Nachdem Andreas die Rute aber in der Hand hat, verstummt das Geräusch, was jeden Angler glücklich macht. Leider ein Fehlbiß. 





_Der Phantom Marlin! 
_​
Der Seegang ist entgegen meiner Erwartungen von Anfang an recht rauh. Der Wind wird geschätzt auf Stärke 3 – 4, teilweise sogar 5. Bei der Überfahrt zum nächsten Atoll zweifele ich das eine oder andere mal an meiner Seefestigkeit. Glücklicherweise ist aber ab dem zweiten Tag auf See von etwaiger Seekrankheit nichts mehr zu spüren. 
Beim Durchqueren des Faadhippolhu Atoll stoppen wir mehrfach zum Poppern und können auch einige Fische landen. Die Ausbeute beim Trolling ist indessen eher schlecht. Was es heißt, einen wirklich großen GT am Haken zu haben, zeigt sich, als wir zum ersten mal die Gelegenheit haben am Außenriff zu fischen. Zuvor hatte das der Wind nicht zugelassen und später sollten wir nur noch einmal die Gelegenheit haben hier zu fischen. 
Wir Fischen also auf der östlichen Seite des Atolls hin zum offenen Indischen Ozean. Hier nehmen sowohl Qualität wie auch Quantität der Bisse zu. Den ersten größeren GT „versaue“ ich mir auf grandiose Weise selber. Sobald man einen Biß hat, muß man sich ans Heck des Schiffes bewegen, um die anderen Kollegen nicht zu beeinträchtigen. Nach einem weiten Wurf in Richtung Riffkante höre ich die Worte unsere Skippers, der die Fische immer schon vor uns sieht „Coming, Coming“ ruft er. Und dann höre ich zum ersten mal aus seinem Munde „big one, big one“. Ich hoffe, daß der beschriebene GT meinen Köder verfolgt. Kurz nach Ibrahims Worten attackiert der GT meinen Popper das erste mal. Leider verfehlt er den Drilling. Mein Aufregung steigt. Aber auf die von Robert beschriebene Blödheit ist Verlaß, der GT hakt nach, diesmal sitzt der Haken. Und ab geht die Post. Obwohl die Bremse meiner Dolphin so eingestellt ist, daß ich von Hand kaum noch Schnur abziehen kann, nimmt der GT Schnur, als ob die Bremse gar nicht zu wäre. Ich begebe mich nach hinten.





_Der Drill! Äußerste Belastung für Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Angler!
_​
Hinten angekommen zieht der Fisch mit der selben Geschwindigkeit weiter. Offenkundig ist er von meinen Gegenmaßnahmen völlig unbeeindruckt. Es kommt wie es kommen muß, ich mache einen typischen Anfängerfehler. Langsam aber stetig erhöhe ich die Bremseinstellung. Der Fisch ist immer noch unbeeindruckt. Also stelle ich die Bremse noch enger. Das Ganze geht leider nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt gut. Auf einmal geht die Rute vorn runter, direkter Kontakt Fisch à Rolle, die gibt keine Schnur mehr ab und Peng! Weg ist er, mein erster größerer GT. Selbst Schuld. 
Bei meiner Replik komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß es falsch war die Bremseinstellung im Drill zu verändern, ich nehme mir vor, mit der Bremseinstellung knapp unter den Abrißpunkt zu gehen und erst dann weiter zuzudrehen, wenn ich bereits den Spulenmittelpunkt sehe. Dazu soll es nur noch einmal kommen.
Aber auch die Kollegen haben ihre Bisse am Außenriff. Andreas fängt einen GT um die 20 kg und ist erst einmal geschafft. Er wolle Pause machen! Kaum hat der nächste GT einen Popper attackiert, ist es mit der Pause dahin. Jeder Angler kennt das wohl. Wenn sie beißen, muß man halt ran. Erneut höre ich Ibrahim „Coming, Coming, big one, big one“. Diesmal schlägt der große GT bei Andreas ein, er geht nach hinten. Ich habe bis dahin ca. drei bis vier GT gefangen und will mir ansehen, was Andreas da an der Angel hat. Der gute Kollege ist mächtig am schwitzen. Auf einige lässige Sprüche von mir, „hol den Fisch raus“ etc. reagiert er ziemlich gereizt. Er ist angespannt bis in die Fußspitzen. Ich entschließe mich, mir meine schlauen Sprüche für später aufzuheben und versuche es, so gut es geht, ihn zu unterstützen. Das fällt nicht ganz leicht. Der GT läßt sich kaum führen, mehrfach muß Ibrahim das Boot neu ausrichten. Der GT schwimmt eine ganze Zeit knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche parallel zum Boot. Heranziehen läßt er sich freilich nicht. Nach ca. 30 Minuten gelingt es Andreas dann doch den ersten großen GT zu landen. Der Skipper taxiert ihn auf 30 kg. Petri Heil. 





_Andreas mit dem ersten 30 kg GT! Gratulation, toller Fang! 
_​
Beim Foto nach dem Drill ist Andreas sichtlich abgekämpft. Die Zufriedenheit kann man aber seinem Gesichtsausdruck genausogut entnehmen.
Bei diesem Fischen am Außenriff fangen alle sehr gut, ich selbst komme auf neun GT. Selbstverständlich bin ich sehr zufrieden. Auch Robert, der sich leider am ersten Tag einen üblen Sonnenbrand zugezogen hat, kann einige schöne Fische landen. Wenn man bedenkt, welche Schmerzen er gehabt haben muß ( der Arzt zu Hause sprach von Verbrennungen bis dritten Grades ), so kann ich nur sagen: Hut ab! Der Mann hat sich zusammengerissen und nicht einmal gejammert. Gerade auch deshalb habe ich ihm jeden Fisch doppelt gegönnt.





_Robert mit GT! Auf Grund seines Sonnenbrandes leider immer in Jeans! 
_​
Die Erfolge beim Schleppen halten sich nach wie vor in sehr engen Grenzen. Selbst die Bonitos, die nach Angaben des Skippers normal in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden sind, lassen sich nur sehr selten zum Biß verleiten. Andreas kann schließlich noch einen mehr oder minder schönen Wahoo verhaften.





_Andreas mit brauchbarem Wahoo! 
_​
Auf Grund des starken Seegangs können wir nicht auf dem offenen Ozean übernachten. Im Wechsel übernachten wir daher im Heimathafen unseres Bootes, wo auch  Ibrahim wohnt, und im Schutz einer Insel. Wir dürfen uns die Heimatinsel von Ibrahim ansehen, dabei zeigt er uns sein neues Boot, was Mitte diesen Jahres fertig werden soll. Wirklich unglaublich, was die Einheimischen dort für eine Pionierarbeit leisten. Ohne große technische Hilfe bauen sie beachtliche Schiffe. Uns fällt auf, daß fast ausschließlich mit Holz gearbeitet wird, auf Metall wird weitestgehend verzichtet. Wenn ich mir die Stabilität unseres Hecks anschaue, so erschiene mir zumindest etwas mehr Metal ratsam. Ob hier eine scharf eingestellte 80iger oder gar 130iger einen straffen Anbiß überleben würde, ich habe meine Zweifel. Gleichwohl stellt die Arbeit der Insulaner ein Meisterwerk der Schiffsbaukunst dar. Man muß sich immer wieder vor Augen führen, über welche Mittel die Menschen dort verfügen. Ich ziehe jedenfalls meinen Hut vor ihnen.





_Bootswerft auf den Malediven! 
_​
Im Hafen treffen wir auch auf das Boot einiger Japaner. Einer von ihnen berichtet mir, nachdem er erfahren hat, daß ich Deutscher bin, er arbeite in Tokio für die Deutsche Bank. Sehr angenehme Menschen, die Japaner. Diese Gruppe kam für 8 Tage ausschließlich zum Poppern auf die Malediven. Interesse am Trolling haben die Japaner nicht. Zum Abschluß überreicht Christian noch zwei selbstgebaute Popper, einen den er gebaut hat, der viel zu groß ist und sich daher gar nicht werfen läßt und einen weiteren, den Andreas gebaut hat. Der ist zwar von der Größe ok, leider aber so schwer, daß er sinkt. Andreas arbeitet dran. Als Dank erhält er von den Japanern zwei brauchbare japanische Modelle. Wenn wir jetzt erneut den Hafen anlaufen, so gucken wir immer zunächst um die Ecke, damit wir sehen, ob die Japaner im Hafen liegen. Zu groß ist unsere Angst, daß die Japaner uns mit dem Riesenpopper von Christian erschlagen, nachdem sie festgestellt haben, daß dieser völlig unbrauchbar ist. 
Allerdings machen wir auch unsere Witze darüber, wonach es auch ganz anders kommen könnte und die Japaner uns via Internet suchen, um zu erfahren, wo man denn so tolle Popper herbekommt. Daß es sich dabei aber nur um einen Scherz handelt ist – zumindest fast – allen bewußt.





_Das Boot der Japaner! 
_​


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Beim Poppern im Innenriffbereich haben wir zahlreiche Bisse und Fänge, die Größe der GT hält sich aber in einem überschaubaren Rahmen. Fische über 20 kg sind leider nicht dabei. Neben GT können wir auch einige Rainbowrunner mit der Popperrute überlisten. 





_Drei Rainbowrunner! 
_​
Auch Bonitos steigen auf den Popper ein. 





_Robert mit einem Bonito! 
_​
Neben den Giant Trevally können wir auch noch Bluefin Trevally fangen. Ansonsten hält sich der Artenreichtum beim Poppern in Grenzen. Die GT bereiten aber trotzdem eine tollen Drill und die Meisten von uns sind sehr zufrieden. 





_Ein kleiner Blue Fin Trevally, gut zu erkennen an der blauen Färbung der Flossen! 
_​
Im Hafen konnte man häufig ein tolles Spektakel bewundern. Im Hafenbecken waren tausende und abertausende kleine Fische, wenn die Barracudas – zumeist auch eher kleinere Vertreter dieser Art – dazwischen schossen, so spritzten die Fische wild auseinander. Man hatte den Eindruck, das gesamte Hafenbecken sei am kochen. Mit dem Fotoapparat war dieser „Tanz der Zwerge“ nicht einzufangen. Ich hoffe, auf dem Video wird man das besser erkennen.
Wenn wir mal nicht über Nacht im Hafen geankert haben, so lagen wir im Schutz einer Insel bei ca. 30m Wassertiefe. Hier blühte Robert, unserer Norwegennaturköderspezialist, richtig auf.





_Robert mit kleinem Barracuda beim Nachtfischen! 
_​
Zunächst verliert Robert im Drill einen vermeintlich sehr guten Fisch. Wir vermuten, daß es sich um einen Barracuda gehandelt hat. Es gelingt ihm dann aber doch noch zwei – etwas kleinere – Barracudas zu fangen. Auch Andreas ist erfolgreich und kann einen kleinen Weißspitzenriffhai fangen.





_Andreas mit einem Weißspitzenriffhai. 
_​
Mein Interesse, aber auch meine Fänge ( das eine bedingt das andere ) am nächtlichen Naturköderfischen halten sich in Grenzen. Bis auf einen Schiffshalter kann ich nichts wesentliches beisteuern.





_Ein Schiffsalter, meine etwas maue Ausbeute beim Nachtfischen!_​
Robert indessen hat den Dreh offenkundig raus. Er fängt noch einen Red Snapper sowie einen bis dato unbekannten Fisch ( vermutlich eine Grouperart ). 





_Robert mit einem ( uns ) noch unbekannten Meeresbewohner._​
Tagsüber schleppen wir durch das Innenriff und arbeiten die verschiedenen Poppergebiete, sprich Riffkanten, ab. Die Erfolge beim Schleppen halten sich in Grenzen. Wir haben selbst Mühe genügend Bonitos fürs nächtliche Naturköderfischen zu fangen. An große Barracudas, Wahoos, Doraden, Sails oder gar Marlin ist nicht zu denken. In den gesamten zwei Wochen erhalten wir lediglich zwei mal Kontakt zu Sails. Von den vielen vermeintlichen Sichtungen mal abgesehen. Beide male hat Christian die Rute in der Hand und drillt den Fisch. Sail Nr. 1 verabschiedet sich auf Grund von Schnurbruch. Die Bremse der 20iger Penn war nicht richtig eingestellt, als Christian dann über den Strikepunkt hinausgeht, kommt es wie es kommen muß, der Fisch reißt ab. Verdammt bitter! Der zweite kann sich nach zehnminütigem Drill wieder ausklinken. Das ist zwar auch ärgerlich, aber eher zu verkraften als wenn die Schur reißt. 
Schließlich gelingt es Andreas, eine kleine Dorade zu überlisten. Kein Riese, aber dennoch wieder mal eine willkommene Abwechslung.





_Andreas mit Dorade aus dem Innenbereich des Atolls._​
Die Popperfischerei macht nach wie vor einen riesigen Spaß, auch im Innenbereich. Ein eher verhunzter Wurf von mir bringt einen für uns bis dahin ungewöhnlichen Fisch an den Popper. Der Popper schlägt nur ca. 25m vom Boot entfernt ein, aber schon nach zwei Windungen knallt etwas auf den Popper. Alle wundern sich, der Fisch tanzt regelrecht auf dem Wasser, ist mehr in der Luft als unter Wasser. Ein GT? Wohl kaum, die ziehen zumeist ab in die Tiefe. Nach einigen Sprüngen identifizieren wir den Kollegen am anderen Ende der Schnur als Dorade. Ich begebe mich nach hinten, um den Fisch dort auszudrillen. Hinten angekommen hat sich die Dorade etwas beruhigt und schwimmt nun mehr unter der Wasseroberfläche. Sie zeigt mir ihre goldgelbe Flanke und schwimmt parallel zum Boot. Den Druck den ich ausübe scheint sie gar nicht zu spüren. Fünf bis zehn Meter von mir entfernt springt sie ein letztes mal aus dem Wasser und versucht den Popper abzuschütteln. Zu meinem Bedauern gelingt ihr das. Thomas, der die ganze Sache gefilmt hat, zeigt mir am Abend die entsprechende Szene. Grandios hat er die Dorade bei ihrem letzten Sprung eingefangen, dann löst sich der Popper und fliegt Richtung Kamera. In Zeitlupe wirklich genial anzusehen. Die Aufnahmen entschädigen mich zwar zumindest etwas, aber kein richtiger Angler würde es mir glauben, wenn ich hier jetzt behaupten würde, daß ich mich nicht geärgert habe.
Nach dem Pech mit der Dorade bleibt mir dennoch das Glück treu. So kann ich im Innenbereich des Atolls einen GT von 25 kg auf die Flossen legen. Ein toller Kampf, der meiner Sportex-Rute und Tica-Rolle das letzte abverlangt. Zusammen mit der Climaxschnur besteht mein Material aber diesen Härtetest. Die Kraft dieses Fisches kann man mit Worten kaum beschreiben. Ich hoffe, im Video wird man die enormen Kräfte besser erkennen können. 





_Mein 25 kg GT aus dem Innenbereich des Atolls!_​
Neben diesem wirklich ansehnlichen Burschen gelingt es mir weiterhin einen schönen Red Snapper mit der Popperrute zu überlisten. Der Kapitän hat ihn auf 8 kg geschätzt. Auf Grund des bis dato eher geringen Artenreichtum, freue ich mich über den Biß der Dorade und den gefangenen Red Snapper besonders. Von der Kampfkraft her kann der Red Snapper einem GT jedoch nicht das Wasser reichen. Er liefert zwar einen anständigen Kampf; an die enormen Kräfte der GT kommen die Red Snapper aber nicht ran.





_Mein erster Red Snapper mit geschätzten 8 kg._​
Schließlich gelingt es mir noch im Innenbereich des Atolls einen Barracuda beim Schleppen zu fangen. Es bleibt der einzige, den wir beim Schleppen fangen. Diejenigen, die beim nächtlichen Naturköderfischen gefangen wurden, waren deutlich kleiner, obwohl auch der „Geschleppte“ nicht gerade ein Riese war. Für mich gilt hier aber das gleiche wie bei dem Wahoo, es war mein erster Barracuda den ich gefangen habe, da ist man nicht wählerisch. Im Übrigen sollte man sich ja auch noch Potential nach oben lassen, sonst hat man zu früh alles gesehen und gefangen. Einen Drill liefert der Barracuda jedoch nicht, an der 50iger muß man schon sehr genau schauen, ob da überhaupt was am Haken ist.





_Wirklich kein Riese, mein erster Barracuda._​
In der Mitte unseres Urlaubs haben wir dann doch noch einen Tag erwischt, an dem wir raus, sprich auf die offene See, konnten. Die Stimmung ist bei allen erwartungsfroh und wir harren der Dinge die da kommen. Wir schleppen die Rapalas in einiger Entfernung vom Außenriff. Außen sind zwei Oberflächenköder montiert. Die Bisse bleiben leider aus.
Doch dann kann ich in Richtung offene See einige Vögel erblicken die über einem Fischschwarm zu stehen scheinen. Ich schaue mir die Sache erst genauer an, bevor ich es weitergebe. Wir hatten zwar gehört, daß einige Thunfischschwärme unterwegs sein sollen, gleichsam war uns aber auch bekannt, daß diese Schwärme häufig mit Delphinen verwechselt werden. Nach genauerem Hinsehen bin ich mir aber nunmehr ziemlich sicher, daß es sich nicht um Delphine handelt. Ich informiere den Rest der Truppe und den Skipper. Wir nehmen Kurs auf den Schwarm. Wie sich zeigen sollte, handelte es sich nur um eine kleine Schule von Thunfischen ( Yellowfins ), welche zu allem Überfluß auch von der Größe her sehr klein waren. Als unsere Köder aber über den Schwarm ziehen, sind vier Ruten krumm. Von einem Drill kann aber keine Rede sein, die kleine Yellowfins werden schnell rausgekurbelt.
Leider finden wir während unseres Aufenthaltes keinen weiteren Thunfischschwarm. Die Beißfreudigkeit dieser kleinen Thune läßt uns aber vermuteten, was an Bord los ist, wenn man in eine große Schule mit großen Thunen gerät. 






_Vier ( sehr ) kleine Yellowfins. Gute Köderfische )_​
Das Beste soll man sich ja bekannter Maßen immer bis zum Schluß aufheben. Selbstverständlich habe ich mich an diese Regel gehalten. Spaß bei Seite, jeder weiß, daß man Anglerglück nicht planen kann. Aber das Glück war mir bis zum Schluß hold. Nachdem wir die nördliche Grenze des Male-Atolls erreicht haben, setzen wir zu unseren letzten Popperhalts an. Der erste Stopp verläuft ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt. Der Wind hat mittlerweile nachgelassen und die Sonne brennt. Bei diesen Bedingungen ist die Popperfischerei kein Vergnügen. Beim zweiten Halt bekomme ich dann aber doch einen Biß. Kurzer Run und der Fisch steht zunächst. Ich gehe nach Hinten. Entgegen der üblichen Gewohnheit zieht der Fisch nicht weiter hinter das Boot, sondern geht in die Tiefe. Dort verweilt er. Für jeden Meter Schnur den ich gewinne nimmt mir der Fisch drei Meter ab. Nach fünfzehn Minuten steht mir der Schweiß auf der Stirn. Kurzzeitig habe ich den Eindruck, daß der Fisch ins Riff geflüchtet ist und sich dort festgesetzt hat. Doch nach einiger Zeit zieht der Fisch wieder ab. Er sitzt also nicht fest. Nach weiteren fünf Minuten kann ich den GT im klaren Wasser unterhalb des Hecks erkennen. Susan, der Koch, wirft ein, „good sice“! Und er soll Recht behalten. Nachdem ich den Fisch nach weiteren zehn Minuten gelandet habe, schätzt der Kapitän meinen Fang auf 30 kg. Ein toller Abschluß für mich.






_Mein größter GT zum Abschluß. Der Skipper schätzt ihn auf 30 kg!_​
*Fazit*
Was bleibt, sind schöne Erinnerungen an einen erholsamen Urlaub auf den Malediven. Einiges hätte man vielleicht mit einer anderen Zusammensetzung besser machen können. Gleichwohl haben wir uns gezwungenermaßen miteinander arrangiert. 
Auch wenn das Wetter nicht hundertprozentig mitgespielt hat, so können wir im Ergebnis doch zufrieden sein. Wäre der Wind schwächer gewesen, so hätten wir sicherlich häufiger im Außenbereich fischen können. Daß bei Temperaturen über 30° C jedes Lüftchen erwünscht ist, bedarf hier wohl keiner näheren Erläuterungen. Es ist also immer eine Gradwanderung zwischen guten Angelbedingungen und erträglichen Temperaturen. 
Mit meinem Poppermaterial bin ich hoch zufrieden. Insbesondere die Sportexrute erweist sich als wahrer Glücksgriff. Robert und Andreas, die beide die Rute getestet haben, sind ebenfalls begeistert. Auch die Tica Dolphin in Verbindung mit der Climaxschnur kann überzeugen. Bei den schnellen Runs bei den GT Fluchten habe ich die Rolle schon ängstlich beäugt, wenn die Spule ganz oben stand. Doch die Rolle parierte und hielt auch den stärksten Belastungen stand. 
Gleiches gilt auch für die Daiwa EmcastPlus. Zwar hatte sich bereits nach dem ersten Drill das Geräusch der Bremse ins Nirvana verabschiedet und mir kamen Zweifel, ob die Rolle diesen Härtetest bestehen würde. Bis auf diesen Fauxpas bin ich aber auch mit dieser Rolle zufrieden. Die Firewolf Norway Boat ist indessen nur bedingt Poppertauglich. Die Rute an sich hält die Belastungen sehr gut aus, leider aber war die Befestigung der Rolle an der Rute, auf Grund des Multirollenhalters nicht so möglich, wie man es sich gewünscht hätte. Dies führt dazu, daß die Rolle etwas Spiel hat. Im Drill ist dieser Abstrich an Präzision unangenehm, wenngleich ich keinen Fisch dadurch verloren habe. Immerhin habe ich den letzen 30kg GT mit dieser Kombination gefangen.





_Schöner GT um die 20 kg!_​
*Schlußanekdote *
Am Ende noch ein tragik-lustiges Ereignis unserer Reise. Es war am vorletzten Tag unserer Reise. Wir hatten gerade zu Mittag gegessen. Eines der vielen leckeren Essen, die wir über die gesamte Zeit hin hatten. An dieser Stelle muß der Koch ausdrücklich gelobt werden. Ich hatte mir zwar sicherheitshalber so an die vierzig Tütensuppen mitgenommen, diese habe ich dann aber, wegen des hervorragenden Essens nicht gebraucht. Aber mit dem Essen hat das zu beschreibende Ereignis nichts zu tun.
Bei unserem ersten Popperhalt nach dem Essen erhalte ich nach einem sehr weiten Wurf sofort einen Biß. Ich bleibe zunächst in der Spitze und Drille von dort aus. Als der Fisch leicht nach hinten zieht entschließe ich mich zum Heck aufzubrechen. So steige ich zunächst über Andreas, um sodann Robert zu umgehen. Nun entscheidet sich der GT wieder anders und schwimmt in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Ich gehe wieder zurück Richtung Andreas. Und jetzt kommts! Meine Rute steht kerzengerade zum Himmel und ist durch den Drill gekröpft. Andreas hat meine Rückkehr offenkundig nicht wahrgenommen, denn er wirft –wie immer mit voller Wucht – aus und trifft meine Rute zwischen dem dritten und zweiten Ring von oben. Peng! Daß das selbst die gute Sportex nicht überlebt hat, dürfte jeder wohl verstehen. 
Thomas, der rasende Kameramann, hat es tatsächlich geschafft diese Szene einzufangen. Als wir uns diesen Teil am Abend in Zeitlupe ansehen ist das Gelächter groß. Insbesondere mein kurzes und erschrockenes „ohhhhh“, kurz nach dem Peng, treibt uns die Tränen in die Augen. 
Vor lachen - versteht sich!


----------



## dirkbo

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Ich drehe durch ... Mensch, was ein Hammertrip .... ich will auch endlich mal wieder Big Game !!!
Aber wirklich toller Bericht ... ich war so fasziniert, dass ich mir, glaube ich, einen Sonnenbrand geholt habe, so nah war ich dabei !!! (habe die Sonnencreme vergessen) .... :m


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Oh mann Big Game !! Das ist schon immer mal ein Traum von mir ! Das wird er vorerst wohl auch bleiben ! Denn das kostet ja richtig Geld !

Ich bin immer neidisch auf Leute die es schon mal erleben durften ! Aber auch ich komme nochmal dazu ! Mein Traum ist es mal nen Marlin oder nen Tun zu drillen !!

Glückwunsch zu den gefangenen Fischen Jungs !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Fishbuster

*AW: Maledivenreise Feb. 2005*

:l Den besten, schönsten und ehrlichsten Angelbericht, den ich je in einem Angler-Board gelesen haben. #6  Dankeschön Kai. Petri Heil für die Zukunft.


----------



## Dorsch1

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Einfach ein super feiner Bericht Kai.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dazu echt feine Bilder von eurem Trip.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Irgendwann muß ich mir so etwas auch mal gönnen.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Aaaastrein Kai! #6 #6 #6

War ein Hochgenuss, Deinen Bericht zu lesen und die erstklassigen Fotos anzuschauen!

Dat gibt 5 Sterne, vielen Dank für´s Teilhaben!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Big Fins

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

wow Kai, damit hab ich garnicht mehr gerechnet, so ein geiler Bericht und Hammer Fischli. Mein besten Glückwunsch zu Deinen Fängen.
Na und das bei einer Truppe, die sich das erste Mal zusammen rauft nicht alles glatt geht, versteht sich selbst.
Aber das Glücksgefühl der Drills sollte alles wieder vergessen lassen, selbst die ledierte Sportex :c :m .
Super :m :m :m .
Werd mir gleich das Video ziehen und brennen, schon im Archiv?


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Werd mir gleich das Video ziehen und brennen, schon im Archiv?



Bis dato ist das Video noch nicht verfügbar! Sobald sich daran was ändert werde ich Euch informieren! 

@all
Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## Kalle25

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Super Kai!

So ein Bericht verleitet zum Träumen.


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

...einen wirklich grandiosen bericht mit phänomenalen pics hast du uns hier geboten kai... zieh mein mützchen vor soviel leidenschaftlicher hingabe beim schreiben... bin schwer beeindruckt #6... vielen dank #h


----------



## rob

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

super kai!
toller bericht und schöne fotos.
bin richtig heiss auf meer:m
wenn das video fertig ist,muss ich auch eines haben!
lg rob


----------



## Albrecht

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Erstklassiger Bericht Sailfisch!

Ich hab richtig Lust bekommen mit meinen (10 Gramm) Poppern an die Donau zu fahren. :m 

Petri,
Al


----------



## rob

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

ich hab lust bekommen mich mit der 15er fliegenrute aufs schiffdach zu stellen.mir vom kai die fetten fische mit seinen poppern(an denen ich zuvor die haken entfernt habe:q)zum boot locken zu lassen und sie dann mit grossen streamern punktgenau anzuwerfen.einige hundert meter backing auf der rolle und los geht der tanz:l:m:q


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Grandios, einfach nur grandios!!!!!!!
Du hast das Fernweh in mir geweckt wie schon lange nicht mehr :m
Petri und Danke :m


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Spitzenbericht und auch klasse geschrieben! Spannend bis zur letzten Zeile!
Danke, daß Du mir die angelfreie Zeit versüßt hast.


----------



## Fairlay

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Danke für diesen weltklasse Bericht!


----------



## ullsok

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hallo Kai,

sehr schöner Bericht #6 

Ich habe gesehen, es waren auch Girls dabei - wie hat denen der Trip gefallen? Gabs keine Probleme mit Seegang, sanitäre Einrichtungen etc.?

P.S.: Ich war selbst schon auf dem Boot!


----------



## havkat

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Neeee, war datt schöööööön! #6

Schon allein dieses - "Coming, coming, big one, big one!" - lässt den Adrenalinhaushalt hier am PC durcheinander geraten.


----------



## thorabo

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

hey kai,

da scheinst du ja ein paar unvergessliche momente erlebt zu haben! ich freue mich für dich mit. wirklich ein sehr kurzweilig geschriebener bericht!!  #6 

vielleicht auf bald beim (very very) little little little "big" game  |supergri


----------



## Franky

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

"Good size..." Sone Dinger dabei sind echt die Krönung... :q
Klasse Bericht, Kai!!! Ich oute mich mal als nicht DER Big-Game-Fan, was das "selber angeln" angeht, aber das ist ein absolutes Sahnestück!! Lesen und Gucken macht aber echt Spaß bei sowas...


----------



## Dorschrobby

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Schöner Bericht mit tollen Fotos untermalt  #6  #6 , da sind gleich wieder einige Dinge hochgekommen, einfach eine geile fischerei.
Und auch das Drumherum, wobei ich auch wieder ein wenig Skat üben konnte  (PS: das nächste mal übe ich vorher :m ), mir wieder einige kleinigkeiten einfallen, wie der Koch die Hörnchennudel holt, das Kommentar kommt "Heute gibt es Hörnchen", darauf Kai "Ich habe gedacht er macht Nudeln". |supergri 
Oder wie unserer ältester Mitangler Andreas, mit dickem Bein humpelnd, abends am Tisch sitzt, eine Kakerlake über das Boot huscht, Andreas aufspritzt, mit zwei schnellen Ausfallsschritten das Tier erlegte  |supergri  |supergri , so flink war er den ganzen Urlaub nicht mehr.
Kai,  |laola: für deinen Bericht, die Fahrt schreit nach Fortsetzung


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Das ich das bis dato ÜBERLESEN habe...
Toller Bericht & Schöne Pic
War für kurze Zeit ganz weit weg...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Ralf Rapfen

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Sauberer Bericht der gerade zur kalten Jahreszeit Sehnsüchte weckt.#6 #6 


Das mit der Sportex ist ja wohl ein klarer Fall von Materialfehler.:m


----------



## ThomasL

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

hallo Kai

ganz toller Bericht und schöne Bilder  #6


----------



## ischmail

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

*Super Bericht............*

*Glückwunsch zu eurer Tour............... *:m 

Schade mit dem Wetter. Hab auch schon die raue See zu spüren bekommen. Ganz vorne auf dem Deck zu Poppen ist da schon echt extrem.

Ward Ihr das also, die mit den Ehefrauen gehen wolltet?
War nur eine dabei und wie hat das funktioniert?
Stress?????????????:r 

Zum Thema Sanitär nur kurz das hier:


----------



## Reisender

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Wer möchte da noch ins Kino ??????

Klasse gemacht, ziehe mein hut..|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*



			
				ischmail schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Sanitär nur kurz das hier:


 
Wow, was ne Toilete...da brauch man doch garnicht mehr raus an die frische Luft um Tiere zu gucken, gibt da sicher ein eigenes Ökosystem auf dem Klo :q :q :q .
Ne, mich würds nicht stören ( Sagrotan |supergri ) bin schlimmeres aus bangkok gewohnt.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

@ischmail
zwei Kollegen hatten ihre Frauen dabei, Ärger hat es deswegen keinen gegeben.

@robert
schönes neues Avatar

@ all
ich kann mich über die Sanitäre Situation nicht beklagen, immer eine Frage der Erwartungshaltung. So ganz unrecht hat Heiko aber mit seiner Vermutung nicht!


----------



## Dorschrobby

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

ischmail, jetzt weis ich, das Du in der letzten Koje übernachtest hast. Nur das mittlerweile ein neues Brett im Klo ist, Andreas war zu schwer, ist eingebrochen  .
Wobei ich es schon an der Grenze fand, es geht aber.
Und die Fische entschädigen für alles  :q


----------



## ischmail

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Jo, letzte Koje. Hatte enorm Platz fürs Gerödel.
Der Boden der Nasszelle knarrte bei mir auch schon sehr verdächtig. Aber egal, wollten ja kein 5 Sterne Boot...
Der Urlaub war jedenfalls besser als in jedem Luxushotel.


----------



## norge_klaus

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Tolle Bilder ! Habe bisher leider auch erst einige wenige Touren in den warmen Gewässern (Mexico, Lanzarote, Key West) gemacht, aber halte immer wieder Ausschau nach neuen Möglichkeiten.

Wer hätte eigentlich mal Bock drauf, einen Trip im Sep./Okt. mit 3 Personen nach Jezera (Kroatien) zum Thunfischen zu machen ????? Schickt doch mal ne PN. Auto für Anreise stelle ich.

gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

#r #r 
dafür gibts 5 Sterne #6 

Hast du wirklich klasse gemacht Kai ! 



> Bei diesen Telefonaten drängte sich mir manchmal der Eindruck auf, mit jedem englisch sprechenden Menschen könnte man sich besser verständigen als mit den Schwaben, können halt alles, außer Hochdeutsch!



Schwaben.. :q :q :q das wenn ich hier sagen würde, würden die mich auf dem Marktplatz aufhängen :q :q


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Besten Dank Franz!  #6 

Aber nicht, daß Du jetzt anfängst und sprichts auch so!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

ne ne ... ich wohn hier nur  

im Herzen bleib ich Bayer.. für immer :q


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Klasse Bericht Kai, #6 
man, die arme Sportex.
Ich bin nun 4 Tage zurück in good old Germany und mir fehlt jetzt schon was.
Danke nochmals für den Bericht und die Bilder. Super #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## Big Fins

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hi RR, war nicht so doll in Hadramaut?? Eigentlich sind doch immer irgendwelche Fische vor Ort. Oder wolltet ihr speziell nur YFT?


Und Kai, für Deinen noch nicht erschienenen Film hab ich schon einen Titel parat: Herr der Rutenringe; Kampf um Mittelmalediven :m


----------



## grozzoz

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Irgenwie kommt mir das alles so bekannt vor?


----------



## grozzoz

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Ja schön war es allemale . . . . .jederzeit wieder!

Sogar Rainer Korn war mit dabei |supergri


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hi grozzo Z,
klasse Bilder! Wann warst Du da?


----------



## Big Fins

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Und vor allem; was macht das Frosthänchen an der Rolle |kopfkrat ?
Sollte das ein Versuch sein das Kanarienhuhn auf die Stange zu setzen und eine Melodie zu entlocken ?

Aber die Fischi sind recht gut anzuschauen #6


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

@ plaa Sawai: Entschuldige bitte aber ich kann Dir zur zur Zeit vom Verständnis nicht so richtig folgen. Mich hatte am Dienstag gleich die Grippe gepackt.



> Hi RR, war nicht so doll in Hadramaut?? Eigentlich sind doch immer irgendwelche Fische vor Ort. Oder wolltet ihr speziell nur YFT?



Doch also für mich schon. Das fischen im Jemen ist schon sehr gut für mich :g 

Aber Haiopeis;  das hier ist der Bericht von Sailfisch und den finde ich endgeil.

Gernot


----------



## M.P.

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hei Sailfisch,

erst der Bericht von Rausreißer und jetzt deiner, ich muss öfter mal in diese Sparte schauen. Einfach genial, hast klasse geschrieben. #6 


Gruß M.P.


----------



## ischmail

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Jungs, reisst euch jetzt aber mal am Riemen. 
Was sollen denn die Bilder von den Mädels immer.
Ich hab zuhause feierlich erklärt, dass das nur für richtige Kerle ist, von wegen keine Frauen, kein Alkohol und so.............
Und dann noch ein Buch über Angeln in Norwegen, auf den Malediven, in der Hand einer Frau, mit nem Red Snapper auf dem Schenkel.

Schlußßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Wat ein geiler Bericht  #6 . Bei den klasse Foto´s wird einem ja richtig schwindelig!!!! Das wäre ja auch mal was für mich.......... :q  #h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Irre, einfach nur irre, das wäre auch mal was für mich! #6


----------



## Benni

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Wirklich klasse geschrieben der Bericht #6 #6 hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.

Ich werde die Tage noch mal rüber gehen ( zum Nachbarn Andreas) und mir noch ein paar Details erzählen lassen,|supergri habe Ihn heute Nachmittag beim "gassi gehen" getroffen.
Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hallo Benni,
da sieht man mal wieder wie klein die Welt, respektive das Internet, ist. So findet man doch glatt seinen Nachbarn im Angerlborad!


----------



## Benni

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Naja,ganz so wars ja dann auch nicht,ich kenne Andreas schon länger als Nachbar  ,das ging damals unter uns Anglern rats fatz.|bla: :q 
Aber den Bericht hatte ich im Board noch nicht gesehen.
Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## Dorschrobby

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Benni, Du bist Schuld das ich gestern die Peitsche ins Genick bekommen habe, weil ein Lücke im Angelmuseum herscht  :q . Bis nächste Woche hat Big White alles  #h


----------



## Kabeljaukönig

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Moin Saifish,

habe mit begeisterung dein Bericht gelesen, jetzt wo ich auch mal die Gelegeheit hatte in der Karibik zum Big-Game fischen gehen konnte.
Was mich mal interessiert ist:
1. Habt Ihr auch auf dem Boot gewohnt/ geschlafen/ gegessen usw...
2. Wie lange wart Ihr Unterwegs und was kostet solch ein Spaß eigentlich?
3. Planst du wieder ein Urlaub? Wenn ja wann?

Mein Bericht kommt auch die Tage, weiß nur noch nicht wie ich die Bilder reinkriege???
Aber da hilfst du mir bestimmt.
Bis dahin 

Kabeljaukönig

catch more fish


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hi Mirko,
freut mich, daß Dir mein Bericht gefallen hat. Ich binschon sehr auf Deinen gespannt. Bei Bedarf versuche ich gerne Dir zu helfen, allerdings bin ich da ehrlich gesagt auch kein Experte. Mir hilft immer Dok, der Chef von dem ganzen Laden hier, wir kommen aus dem selben Ort. Aber so schwer ist es gar nicht.
Zu Deinen Fragen:
1. Juppp, haben auf dem Boot gewohnt, geschlafen und gegessen. Haben aber auch verschiedene Inseln angelaufen.
2. Wir waren 14 Tage unterwegs. Die Reise wird vom Firstreisebüro für 2500 € angeboten + Getränke ( ca. 100 € ) und was man halt sonst noch so ausgibt.
3. Nochmals Jupp, fliege vom 18. Nov. - 5. Dez erneut auf die Malediven. Robert alias Dorschrobby und Andreas alias Big White sind wieder dabei.


----------



## Flatfischer

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hallo Kai, schön dass es Dir auf den Malediven gefallen hat. Netter Bericht (auch wenn wir als Eure "Nachfolger" von der Besatzung so einiges nicht unbedingt positives über Euren Trip gehört haben...). Das geht mich aber nichts an und wird hier auch nicht breitgetreten. Nur eine Bemerkung kann ich mir nicht verkneifen: Wir haben eine Waage und einen Wiegesack dagelassen, damit zukünftige Angler nicht eventuell LBS und KG verwechseln.... Unser bester GT hatte ehrlich gewogene 13,5 kg und sah komischerweise nicht viel kleiner als der 30-Kilofisch aus. Aber Fotos können ja auch täuschen.
Viele Grüße Flatfischer


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hallo Flatfischer,  #h 
freut mich, daß auch Du wieder zurück in good old Germany bist. Deinen Beitrag hier finde ich indessen nicht sehr freundlich, gleichwohl ist ja die Meinungsfreiheit grundgesetzlich garantiert. 
Zu Deiner Unterstellung, ich hätte Lbs und Kg verwechselt sei angemerkt, ich habe mich immer auf die Schätzung des Skippers ( wir hatten in der Tat keine Waage dabei, was aber nicht mein Versäumnis war ) verlassen, soweit mir bekannt, ist das üblich, möglicherweise habe ich aber einen Gehörschaden oder ähnliches, obwohl auch die Kollegen KG verstanden haben. Gleichwohl würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du Euren "13,5 Kg ehrliche gewogenen" GT mal mit Foto einstellen würdest. Hier haben Kollegen einen 42 kg GT eingestellt, also ich finde die Relationen stimmen. Ich lasse mich aber gern auch eines besseren belehren.
Zu der weiteren nichtkonkretisierten Anspielung sei folgendes angemerkt: Die Kollegen die unsere Reise organisiert haben, waren auch für gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich wollte das eigentlich nicht öffentlich machen, nachdem nunmehr aber solche "Vorwürfe" gegen mich erhoben werden, habe ich mich entschlossen es auch hier einzustellen. Die beiden Kollegen die im November zusammen mit mir wieder auf die Malediven fliegen und ich haben nunmehr Anwälte eingeschaltet, damit dürfte jedem klar sein, daß das kein Zuckerschlecken war. Ich hatte ja bereits im Bericht erwähnt, daß ich mich da weitestgehend zurückgehalten habe, schließlich ist man 2 Wochen zusammen auf einem Schiff. Unsere Organisatoren suchen ja bereits neu "Mitangler" ( wäre ich böswillig so würde ich von Opfern sprechen ), im BGFC wurde ihre Anzeige gelöscht, auch das spricht Bände.
Ich hätte mich gefreut, wenn Du zunächst eine Mail oder PN an mich gesandt hättest, um den Sachverhalt zu ergründen. Sei es aber wie es ist, nunmehr ist der Sachverhalt öffentlich. Jeder kann sich ein Bild machen, ich bitte aber um Verständnis, daß ich zumindest etwas allergisch reagiere, wenn jemand meine Aufrichtigkeit bezweifelt.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch Du einen Bericht mit Bildern einstellen würdest, oder zumindest mal ein kurzes Fangergebnis, mit einigen Bildern.

P.S. Am letzten Tag war ich es, der von der Crew einen riesige Muschel als Abschiedsgeschenk erhalten habe ( war schwierig die noch unterzubringen, wo bereits alles gepackt war ); soweit mir bekannt haben die anderen kein Abschiedsgeschenk erhalten. Ich habe mich auch super mit der gesamten Crew verstanden.


----------



## Flatfischer

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hallo Kai,
nicht dass du jetzt meine Antwort wie ich befürchte in den falschen Hals gekriegt hast: Ich will Dir definitiv nicht unterstellen, die Unwahrheit gesagt zu haben. Fischfotos können gewaltig täuschen. Und zu Eurem Trip: Wir haben von der Besatzung gehört, dass es teilweise wohl ziemlichen Ärger gegeben hat. Dass Anwälte eingeschaltet wurden, habe ich zwar auf anderer Schiene auch erfahren, aber ausdrücklich nicht erwähnt. Ich habe nur angedeutet, dass wohl nicht alles positiv war; Einzelheiten hast Du mit Deiner Antwort öffentlich gemacht. Ich will die Sache hier nicht breittreten (deshalb habe ich mich auch erst 2 Monate nach Eurem Trip hier geäußert). Mich geht das nichts an und für mich hat sich die Sache erledigt. Weiteres werde ich zu diesem Thema nicht mehr schreiben. Ich hoffe, dass sich die Angelegenheit in Deinem Sinne regelt und Du bei deinem nächsten Trip mehr Glück mit den Mitanglern hast.

Zu unserem Trip: Ich habe eben 30 Minuten einen Fangbericht geschrieben. Versehentlich bin ich jedoch auf eine falsche Taste gekommen und habe meinen Eintrag wieder gelöscht. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich den Bericht wieder neu schreiben und hier einstellen (Fotos sind leider noch nicht fertig). Versprochen!
Ciao Flatfischer


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hallo Flatfischer,
kein Problem! Zwei der Mitfahrer waren ja auch voll in Ordnung, schließlich fliege ich mit denen im November erneut hin. An Bord hat es eigentlich nur einmal offen gekracht, da bin ich mit Christian aneinander geraten, die Crew dürfte das mitbekommen haben. Ansonsten war es mehr ein ignorieren. Ich kann allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß unsere Organisatoren sich auch mit der Crew angelegt haben. Andreas, Robert und ich hatten aber ein sehr herzliches Verhältnis.
Freue mich auf Deinen Bericht.  #6


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Nun, das ist hier leider wirklich nicht erfreulich zu lesen :r 
Ich habe schon einige Gruppenreisen gemacht, die letzte nach Socotra
im Jemen und da hat es auch in der Gruppe geknirscht. Das ist so  
Das ist im Urlaub so, und auch bei mir im Job, sonst könnte ich mir solche Urlaube nicht leisten. 
Unschön werden meist Indiskretionen und sowas hat mit einer guten Kinderstube zu tun. 

Flatfischer: Du bist ja näher in meiner Altersklasse als Sail, aber ich kann Deine Handlung Deinem Zitat nicht ganz zuordnen:


> Netter Bericht (auch wenn wir als Eure "Nachfolger" von der Besatzung so einiges nicht unbedingt positives über Euren Trip gehört haben...). Das geht mich aber nichts an und wird hier auch nicht breitgetreten.



Hier geht es um das angeln, fischen, um Tipps und Tricks.
Um Gute Laune und nicht um Stress.
Ich bin hier auch kein Rübenkopf und versinke nicht in jedes Posting im Sinne der Erleuchtung. Aber ich versuche Privates von Informationen zu unterscheiden.

Flatfischer, du hast bis jetzt nicht mal 40 Beiträge. 
Was soll Ich als Leser von Deiner Vorghensweise halten?  

Gernot #h


----------



## Benni

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*



			
				Dorschrobby schrieb:
			
		

> Benni, Du bist Schuld das ich gestern die Peitsche ins Genick bekommen habe, weil ein Lücke im Angelmuseum herscht :q . Bis nächste Woche hat Big White alles #h


Wie jetzt,ich schuld,das ist ja wohl der Hammer Andreas sein Hund hat zuerst geknurrt |supergri und einen so lieben Nachbarn schlägt man halt nicht,da kamst du wohl gerade recht.|kopfkrat 

Ich sach jetzt mal als Unbeteidigter was zu der aufgekommenen "Diskussion".
Auch wenn man solche Sachen nicht breit tritt aber ich denke schon das es auch dazu gehört negative Sachen zu erzählen.Zum Einen war man ja immer hin nicht für fünf € am Forellenpuff,und zum Anderen müßen ja nicht noch mehr Leute solche od. andere negative Erfahrungen sammeln.( extra nicht ausschließlich auf diese Reise bezogen ). Außer dem ist ( und das ist meine Meinung) der Bericht sehr positiv verfasst,im Gegensatz zu dem was ich sonst so lese und höre wie es denn war.
Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## guifri

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Komisch, fast immer wenn ein thread länger wird, geht meist irgendeine art kontroverser diskussion los.

nichts breittreten wollen, aber gleichzeitig anspielungen im selben absatz erwähnen?!

was ist das denn dann???

ansonsten ist der bericht doch so verfasst, dass jeder, der so einen trip machen will, darauf kommen muss, dass es konfliktpotential gab, was man zur vermeidung selbigens sicherlich per pm klären kann, wenn es evtl. weitere reisen betreffen könnte.


----------



## BIG WHITE

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht mehr.#c
Berichte im Board sollten nach anglerischen Gesichtspunkten
verfasst werden und als Informationsquelle dienen, wie hier auch 
absolut korrekt geschehen. Privates gehört nach meiner Meinung
nicht hierher und schon gar nicht in der konjunktiv Form wie es
der Flatfischer von sich gibt, entweder tacheless oder ruhig sein!#d
Flatfischer Du sprachts von der Mannschaft, meine Frage  in welcher
Sprache hast Du Dich mit Hussein und Mohamed unterhalten??
Fische anhand von Photos zu schätzen ist verdammt schwierig, hält
ein Zwerg z.B. ein 13,5kg Gt mit ausgestreckten Ärmchen der Kamera
entgegen,  so  wächst er zum Monster heran, also Vorsicht  ist geboten.
Ich denke der Ibrahim kann die Fische  auch ohne Waage richtig einschätzen!
Übrigens auch Waagen müssen geeicht werden.
Tight Line#hs
Big White


----------



## Dorschrobby

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Was ein schöner Reisebericht für eine komische Diskussion loslösen kann.


Benni, ich weis jetzt nicht, ob Du meinen Beitrag verstanden hast, ich glaub mal eher nicht.
Der Bericht ist positiv verfasst zu dem was Du ansonsten hörst ????
Hast Du den Bericht aufmerksam gelesen ?
Was hast Du von wem sonst gehört ???

Benni, mal eine Frage, wenn alles so Schlecht war, was glaubst Du, weshalb ich mit deinem Nachbarn im September einen Angeltrip mache ????
Warum wir wieder auf die Malediven wollen ??
Oder nach Kenia, Ägypten, und sonstwo hin ??????
Mache aus irgentwelchen Fetzen die Du gehört hast, keine eigene Geschichte.

Flatfischer, wenn Du einiges nicht positives gehört hast, weshalb sendest Du keinem Beteiligtem eine PN ???
Du erlaubst Dir sehr schnell ein Urteil.
Bei Ibrahims Englisch, frage ich mich, wie er Dir ein 14 Tages Protokoll geben konnte ?
Auch Dir, hast Du den Bericht aufmerksam gelesen ??
Ja wir hatten keine Waage, und haben bei guten Fischen Ibrahim gefragt, wie schwer er die Fische schätzt. Das er nicht Gott ist, ist klar. Er macht das aber ein paar Jahre, und denke schon, das er gut schätzen kann. 
Bei Andreas seinem GT versteh ich dich auch, in seinen Pranken, sieht das Tier wirklich nicht mehr so wuchtig aus, wie es war. Aber bei Kai ??, Sorry, das der gut ist, sieht man auch auf dem Bild. Schau mal auf den Avater, wo der Popper steckt. Und einen Fisch in der Größe kannst Du auch schlecht in die Kamera halten, das er größer wirkt, was bei kleineren noch geht.
Und wäre Kai "verlogen", hätt er das mit der fehlenden Waage nicht im Bericht erwähnt. 

So, und weil der Bericht viiiiel zu positiv ist, wo doch alles sooo schlimm war, werde ich mit Big White im September in Urlaub düsen, mit ihm und Kai noch einmal 14 Tage im November Angeln gehen.
Nehm dann noch 2 Filetiermesser extra mit.

An all, bevor irgenteiner rumspekuliert, sollte er mit einem, der dabei war, reden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benni

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

@Dorschrobby sorry,ich hätte einfach nichts schreiben sollen,od.vielleicht hätte ich mich etwas einfacher ausdrücken sollen.
Was ich ursprünglich sagen wollte, ist,das ich den Hut davor ziehe,das der Bericht so positv verfasst wurde,obwohl man Grund gehabt hätte sich über einiges zu beschweren.
Den Bericht finde ich obergeil,und das man mit Andreas gut auskommen kann,verstehe ich nur zu gut,er ist ja auch mein Nachbar #6  und wenn wir mal eben kurz nebenher schnacken,ist es auf einmal schon wieder Dunkel,und wir nehmen uns wieder vor uns doch mal *etwas* mehr Zeit für einen Klönschnack zu nehmen.:q 
Gruß,
         Benni

Ps. In dem"Museum" war ich auch schon,ist der Hammer od. ?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hi @ All
Schade das eure gemeinsame Reise so enden mußte....|krach:
Habt ihr mal einen Blick auf die Ruten der Japaner werfen können,welche sie zum GT fischen nehmen ???
Oder gar die Rollen,welche sie benutzen ????
Werde wenn alles klappt im  nächsten Frühjahr nach Okinawa( Japan ) fliegen
zum Giant GT Fishing und zum Deep Sea Fishing.....
Die in Japan angebotenen Ruten zum GT fischen sind der Hammer in Leistung
und Gewicht,nur kaufe ich sie mir erst wenn ich drüben bin,wegen des Zolls und werde sie dann mitbringen,Rolle das selbe.


Der STF


----------



## ullsok

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Tja, 5 Männer und nur 2 Frauen an Bord - dass das Ärger gibt, wußte Sir Francis Drake schon vor 400 Jahren :q  :q  :q 

Meine Empfehlung fürs nächste Mal - ein Safariboot mit italienischen Tauchtouristinnen kapern  #6 und vom Kapitän nicht zu lange im LHAVIYANI Atoll festnageln lassen 

Ach ja, noch viele Grüße vom "kleinen" Boot:


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

@ Ullsok,
geiler GT, wie schwer war der denn? Hältst Du ihn nach vorne??

Kannst Du zumindest mal einen Kurzbericht Eurer Fänge abgeben?  Wäre echt klasse!  #6  #6  #6 

@Seeteufelfreund
Andreas fischt eine japanische Saltige und hat sich Jetzt eine Stella in Japan besorgt. Auch eine Rute hat er von dort, frag mich aber nicht wie die heißt. Robert guckt momentan auch nach japanischem Gerät, sucht eine Shimano Skorpion. Wenn Du gute Bezugsquellen hast, her damit!   

@all
ich habe langsam den Eindruck einige hier sind der Auffassung wir hätte einen problematischen Urlaub gehabt, ohne Spaß! Das ist Mitnichten der Fall. Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Schließlich wirft man seinen Popper alleine und wenns beim Trolling nicht läuft, da kann man nichts ändern. Die Probleme im Nachhinein sind zwar nicht erfreulich, aber einen Kopf mache ich mir darüber auch nicht.
Den Bericht habe ich so verfaßt wie ich es empfunden habe. Wenn man zwei Wochen dicht an dicht aufeinander hängt, so knirscht es bestimmt in jeder Gruppe mal. Das kann ich auch für November nicht ausschließen. Als halbwegs verständlicher Mensch sollte man damit aber umgehen können. Ich denke daß müßten auch die Kollegen, die bereits da waren, bestätigen können! 

Ich freue mich bereits jetzt auf November!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

@ Sailfish
Hi schau mal hier,da haben wir derzeit so einige Probleme mit Shimano,aber 
auch einige nützliche Tips ....

hier



Der STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Oder hier
ist eine japanische Seite für GT.....



Der STF


----------



## Big Fins

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

krass ullsok, der ist ja riesig, Respekt.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

@ullsok: geiles Foto man :m 
Vier Mann, vier Ecken. Echt stark. #6  #6 

@ Seeteufelfreund, was japanisches Tackle angeht dachte ich Das Du da doch ganz auf der Höhe sein müsstes. :m 

Also, @ Sail. Wer kann Dir bei dem Bericht unterstellen, das Du keinen Spaß hattest. Also ich bestimmt nicht. #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

@ Rausreißer
Hi,Gernot,kann ich Dir irgendwie helfen,habe gute Drähte nach Japan...|supergri
Kenn auch nicht alles,aber mittlerweile bin ich schon besser....#6



Der STF


----------



## Big Fins

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

höhö Kai, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen bei den langen Armen.
Also ich schätz mal zwischen 70 und 80 Pfund, den halt sogar ich nicht vorgehalten :m


----------



## ullsok

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ullsok,
> geiler GT, wie schwer war der denn? Hältst Du ihn nach vorne??
> 
> Kannst Du zumindest mal einen Kurzbericht Eurer Fänge abgeben?  Wäre echt klasse!  #6  #6  #6


Wir waren direkt nach euch dort, allerdings auf dem kleinen Boot (Hibaru 1). Gefischt haben wir im wesentlichen Baa, Raa, Noonu und Lhaviyani. Popping war insgesamt nicht so toll - bis auf einen Top-Tag (s.o.). Trolling war nicht spektakulär aber mit einigen schönen Wahoos, YFT, Barracudas und einem Sailfish soweit OK :g 

Den GT haben wir sofort wieder releast - ich denke plaa Sawai liegt mit seiner Schätzung recht gut #6


----------



## ischmail

*AW: Malediven Feb. 2005*

Hallo Popping-Gemeinde

war schon länger nicht mehr im Board, hab jetzt erst wieder gelesen.

*Glückwunsch* ullsok, toller Fisch. Hat sicher einigen Spass gebracht, den aufs Boot zu bekommen.

Was für ein Diskussionsverlauf. Ist doch wohl jedem klar, dass man in 2 Wochen auf allerengstem Raum sich auch mal auf den Sack geht. Und weglaufen geht auf dem Boot auch schlecht. Da muß man sich halt als erwachsener Mensch mal am Riemen reissen, geht alles. Und spätestens beim nächsten GT hat sich das wieder......
Wenn man so einen Urlaub durchzieht, dann ist das doch wohl selbstverständlich, dass man sich arrangiert, auch wenns nicht so gut läuft.
*Ich hab den Bericht jedenfalls genossen und mich mit den Leutz gefreut.*

Und regt euch mal nicht so über den Skipper auf. Dass die Manschaft über die bisherigen Trips so einiges erzählt ist doch normal. Denen ist doch oft langweilig und die beäugen ihre Gäste halt ständig. Und wenns dann mal *Dicke Luft* gibt, dann wird das halt den nächsten aufs Brot geschmiert. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal.......

Der nächste Tripp wird durch solche Erfahrungen erst recht schöner......

Das mit den kg und lbs hab ich nicht so ganz verstanden.
An Bord der Mashibaru 2 gibts ne Waage, so ein rundes Teil mit nem Zeiger dran, auf der Skala steht eindeutig kg und bei unserem größten GT blieb der Zeiger bei 42 stehen. Hab irgendwo auf dem Film die Szene drauf. Aber wenn 2 Mann den Fisch an der Waage kaum hochhalten können, dann ist das schon kg und nicht lbs. 

Mein Freund Peter fliegt HEUTE wieder hin :c (will auch mit), haben das gleiche Boot mit nur 3 Anglern. Viel Platz zum Fischen. Das gibt Muskelkater |supergri


----------

